
Research shows to rebuild cities, get back to the basics - rmason
http://www.freep.com/story/opinion/contributors/2016/01/09/gallagher-detroit-economy-development/78442020/
======
seibelj
I strongly dislike cities that are primarily sprawl that are common throughout
the USA. For example, Oklahoma City is essentially a giant strip mall with few
buildings above 2 stories. It depressed the shit out of me.

I very much like dense dense cities with good public transportation. Removing
the disgusting sprawl is the only way I would move to Atlanta, Houston, DC,
etc.

~~~
DougN7
To each his own I guess. I very much like seeing the sky, the mountains, etc.
while driving around, and hate being in the concrete jungle of a big city.
Guess that's why I like rural and you like (I assume) cities.

